# JATC Schedule...



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

...what kind of schedule do you work as a JATC apprentice? Is it steady and predictable like 9-to-5 or 7-to-3 or whatever, or is it different everyday?

I'm currently applying to JATC. If I can get in that might be a good thing for my career goals, but I want to be certain I can work a second job as well because the economy is garbage and I've read stories of apprentices waiting 6 months for work.

So what kind of schedule can be expected - or I guess more accurately: is there any schedule at all?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Well Lance, it depends on what Local's jurisdiction you are in. Here in NYC Apprentices are guaranteed work throughout their entire Apprenticeship. They do not join the regular work force until they obtain their A Journeyman Card. 

Also, your school schedule varies from Local to Local. Here in NYC Apprentices work 7 hour days and go to school twice a week. At the end of their 5yr Apprenticeship they also obtain an Associates Degree in Labor Management from the State University of NY. 

Find out what the Local near you does by calling their Apprentice Department with your questions.

Good luck.


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

icefalkon said:


> Well Lance, it depends on what Local's jurisdiction you are in. Here in NYC Apprentices are guaranteed work throughout their entire Apprenticeship. They do not join the regular work force until they obtain their A Journeyman Card.
> 
> Also, your school schedule varies from Local to Local. Here in NYC Apprentices work 7 hour days and go to school twice a week. At the end of their 5yr Apprenticeship they also obtain an Associates Degree in Labor Management from the State University of NY.
> 
> ...


What time would you go in in the morning? Or to the site if you were working there?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

In NYC we work from 7 to 230pm or 8-3...etc.

Where are you from?


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm from Maine.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok it's a start. Now start researching the Local Union.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I mean... Just call them.


----------



## d80hunter (Apr 7, 2013)

I would expect you would start at 7 a.m. on most normal work days although I have started at 6 a.m. while on 10 hour shifts and as early as 5 a.m. for certain types of service calls, hot work, and masonary penetrations in occupied buildings. 

I have seen apprentices work 6 p.m. to 4 a.m. on government buildings and other night shifts at pharmaceutical plants and proceed to the JTAC after work, we have class 7:30 - 4 p.m. once or twice a week so sometime somebody hasn't slept before class or will be working after class.

My point is you should be ready to work whenever you are needed, you will get placed where you are needed the most, and that dictates when we start a job. You will most likely always start at 7a.m. but sometimes we have to work around the customer or to their specifications.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree, the local JATC needs to answer, but I think local 3 is probably the exception. It can be hard to work a second job and do construction work. The regular and overtime are unpredictable and to stay employed you need to be available when the contractor needs you. To not work the overtime, even when they only ask after lunch about this evening is a sure way to get early on the layoff list.

That being said, by now the JATC should have had plenty of time to adjust the apprentice classes so as not to have people off of work for extended periods of time. Usually, in most locals, most apprentices will work fairly steady at least until they top out. After that the whole thing changes again.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> I agree, the local JATC needs to answer, but I think local 3 is probably the exception. It can be hard to work a second job and do construction work. The regular and overtime are unpredictable and to stay employed you need to be available when the contractor needs you. To not work the overtime, even when they only ask after lunch about this evening is a sure way to get early on the layoff list.
> 
> That being said, by now the JATC should have had plenty of time to adjust the apprentice classes so as not to have people off of work for extended periods of time. Usually, in most locals, most apprentices will work fairly steady at least until they top out. After that the whole thing changes again.


There are a number of locals that guarantee their Apprentices work throughout the program...however, LU3 is known best for our workshare program. 

It's not easy to juggle two jobs with working construction. But it's not unheard of. I know a lot of kids who are bartenders on weekends, or work at Home Depot, etc to make ends meet. 

Apprentices are always sought after as cheap labor. So one layoff does not necessarily mean the end of the world...at least not as an Apprentice. But...you HAVE to know the rules of your governing local before you sign up. Some things to look for:

1. what are the unemployment numbers
2. how many A Journeymen are there
3. how many apprentices are there
4. what is the wait for a job as a Journeyman AND/OR Apprentice
5. what are the particulars for your schooling (how many times a week and where)
6. is the apprenticeship 4 or 5 years

Find out the answers to these questions first.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> There are a number of locals that guarantee their Apprentices work throughout the program...however, LU3 is known best for our workshare program.
> 
> It's not easy to juggle two jobs with working construction. But it's not unheard of. I know a lot of kids who are bartenders on weekends, or work at Home Depot, etc to make ends meet.
> 
> ...


..............


----------

